# HD Video/Audio over coax!!!



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I just read this on avsforum.com that there's a new technology coming out that'll enable HD (video/audio) signals over coax. That'd be such a great implementation for the next generation 622-type dual-room HD DVR where the second room can get a coax run to feed a second HD signal to a remote TV2 location. Read about it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=704331

I hope DISH acquires this company or licenses this technology. This will be great for the installers.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't cable companies send HD over coax? Doesn't the HD that comes to my DirecTV box come in via coax?


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, HD over coax would be nice with Dish. Thats why we have HDMI lines running from the Dish to the receivers. :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

HD over Cat5 has been available for awhile.

Gefen mass produces devices that convert DVI or HDMI to Cat5 so you can distribute the HD connection. They also have a box that uses fiber instead of Cat5.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Don't cable companies send HD over coax? Doesn't the HD that comes to my DirecTV box come in via coax?


As you mentioned, the coax is more than capable of delivering a boatload of HD signals. It's good to see some innovation that takes advantage of those cables that are already installed.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It was just a matter of time before the technology developed. After all, what good is the dual tuner mode on the 622 if the second TV can only get NTSC via RF . If you have a dual tuner HD receiver you want *both outputs* to be HD capable.

I'm glad I kept my 921 for now. I definitly would want a dual tuner HD box that can feed 2 HD sets. It looks like my first HDTV may be in the bedroom.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone remember the DISH 5000 HD adapter? It output standard coax, to your TV's ATSC adapter.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Don't cable companies send HD over coax? Doesn't the HD that comes to my DirecTV box come in via coax?


The transmission from cable company to your home and from your dish to the receiver has and will be the forseeable future be coax.

This is talking about sending HD picture from your receiver to your TV over coax. Instead of running a really long HDMI cable to your remote 2nd TV, you can use coax and terminate it with HDMI/DVI/component/whatever. You need to read more carefully.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I added an "(video/audio)" to the original post to help those that needed a clarification.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> HD over Cat5 has been available for awhile.
> 
> Gefen mass produces devices that convert DVI or HDMI to Cat5 so you can distribute the HD connection. They also have a box that uses fiber instead of Cat5.


Absolutely. It's great for those who have extra ethernet connections and new homes these days that have networking pre-wired behind the drywalls and into the media box. But with HD video/audio over coax, it could very well put Gefen out of business unless if coax has performance limitations.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Anyone remember the DISH 5000 HD adapter? It output standard coax, to your TV's ATSC adapter.


I remember, and I wonder why they did not include that type of modulator on the 942.

I think I know the answer why they did not go that route: HD VHS recorders. The 5000 was the only E* IRD that could feed a DVHS recorder with a digital signal that could be recorded. Hollywood put the kabash on any tyoe for digital to digital recording .


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Anyone remember the DISH 5000 HD adapter? It output standard coax, to your TV's ATSC adapter.


Because not providing an ATSC output is pretty high on the list of Digital Rights Management schemes, I would bet that we won't see any products like that in the future.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Absolutely. It's great for those who have extra Ethernet connections and new homes these days that have networking pre-wired behind the drywalls and into the media box. But with HD video/audio over coax, it could very well put Gefen out of business unless if coax has performance limitations.


I seem to recall the first generation of HDTV in Japan, although a different resolution, was delivered by analog and over coax. I lean towards Harsh's comments where he mentioned the rights management.

BTW, I have a DVI over Cat5 system in my home and it works wonderfully. The units produced by Gefen, AFAIK, require 2 Cat5's, one for Video and the other for digital audio. I believe the Fiber setup is one link however.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> The transmission from cable company to your home and from your dish to the receiver has and will be the forseeable future be coax.


Verizon's *Fios* is by fiber optic, not coax, and it is *now.*


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I work at a small (2000 students) private university and NTS just delivered us over 100 channels over fiber optic (FTTH) for all our on campus housing.

The have a HD package too.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Verizon's *Fios* is by fiber optic, not coax, and it is *now.*


Why of course it is, since FIOS stands for FIber Optic Service. FIOS travels over optical fiber which is a clear media in which light (instead of current) is effectively transmitted over longer distances than comparable copper media. I've studied fiber optics in high school and in college so I think I know what FIOS is. But the transmission of FIOS to your home is NOT the point of this thread, so let's not go too OT.

Ironically FIOS may very well use HD over coax in their receiver design if Verizon wants to be able to transmit multiple HD video/audio signals throughout the home using existing coax wiring.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Ironically FIOS may very well use HD over coax in their receiver design if Verizon wants to be able to transmit multiple HD video/audio signals throughout the home using existing coax wiring.


Even more ironic is that cable has been doing fiber for a lot longer than FIOS has been around.

Given the short runs within the home, coax is fine for carrying the QAM signal around just as it is for the cable companies.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. Don't cable companies only use fiber for connecting with local stations. Unless I guess if they're also located close to a transmitter of national channels (CNN, USA, TNT, and etc.) whereby they can use fiber to connect to those national channels, too, right?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Yeah, you're right. Don't cable companies only use fiber for connecting with local stations. Unless I guess if they're also located close to a transmitter of national channels (CNN, USA, TNT, and etc.) whereby they can use fiber to connect to those national channels, too, right?


Cable companies (modern ones that provide high speed Internet access) use fiber from the head end up to the point no more than a few blocks away from served buildings.

Fiber is sometimes used for runs from local broadcast stations, from arenas and stadiums for RSNs in some markets and for live PEG remotes from public facilities.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> ...But the transmission of FIOS to your home is NOT the point of this thread, so let's not go too OT.
> 
> Ironically FIOS may very well use HD over coax in their receiver design if Verizon wants to be able to transmit multiple HD video/audio signals throughout the home using existing coax wiring.


Doh. You said, " The transmission from cable company to your home and from your dish to the receiver has and will be the forseeable future be coax. " This is simply wrong and I cited Fios as an example and another gentleman cited another example. Not withstanding your high school studies your statement re Fios using HD over coax indicates you do not understand how Verizon is set up to provide cable, Internet, and phone service. 

We Fios users are not waiting for any technological advances. It is now!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

harsh said:


> Given the short runs within the home, coax is fine for carrying the QAM signal around just as it is for the cable companies.


Exactly!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

harsh said:


> Cable companies (modern ones that provide high speed Internet access) use fiber from the head end up to the point no more than a few blocks away from served buildings. ...


Lots of talk about fiber optics by people that are not at all familiar with Verizon's Fios. I live in a single family residence in the burbs. My Fios *fiber optic* cable runs underground right up to my residence. It does *not* terminate a "few blocks" from served buildings!


----------

